# saltwater setup for sale (check classifieds)



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

temple fork 10wt with ross cla-6 reel flyline, flies leader etc..... 375.00$


----------



## scooter2 (May 16, 2005)

where are you located? give me a call if your still interested in selling it. 832 654 0516- mine, 281 773 5096 dads


----------



## frequentflyer (Sep 14, 2005)

Is the fly rod, and reel still available?
If so please call me.
713-875-0427
RB


----------

